# Help installing Libreoffice



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just upgraded to 9.1-RELEASE (amd64), and found that Libreoffice was now missing. I understand that there is no package available at the moment, in fact I've not found any packages available right now. I get this error with all ports:

```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-
9-stable/Latestlibreoffice.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable
/Latestlibreoffice.tbz' by URL
```

My ports are up-to-date, but libreoffice won't compile. I will post and try to fix the errors if that is advisable, but is there no binary to be gotten anywhere? I'll gladly take OpenOffice instead, but have had no luck with that one either. Surely, desktop users of 9.1 are not all waiting for an office suite at this time, are they?


----------



## fonz (Feb 21, 2013)

OJ said:
			
		

> ```
> Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-
> 9-stable/Latest[red]/[/red]libreoffice.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
> pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable
> ...


Please mind the gap between the train and the platform, or in this case the trailing slash:
`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest[/url][b][red]/[/red][/b]`


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 21, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Please mind the gap between the train and the platform, or in this case the trailing slash:
> `# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest[/url][b][red]/[/red][/b]`



Thanks for responding.  Oops yes. In reality I used that all in one line without those breaks, but couldn't post it like that because my browser, and possibly other people's, would not be able to read any following posts. I would have used a quote, but then DD would probably fix it. .. Stuck between a rock and a hard place. (sigh)

Just to be sure, I used your line (cut/paste) and tried again - same response. To check, I also just went to the ftp site and there is a libreoffice.tbz there now. For extra measure I rebooted, double checked your url and command, and tried both as user and root. How come `# pkg_add -r libreoffice` no longer works for me? What do I need to do to make it work?


----------



## fonz (Feb 21, 2013)

OJ said:
			
		

> How come `# pkg_add -r libreoffice` no longer works for me? What do I need to do to make it work?


Hmm, when I did the following:`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]``# pkg_add -n -r libreoffice`it starts fetching like it should. Don't mind the *-n* option, it only tells pkg_add(1) to fetch the tarball and report what it would have done without actually doing it, because I already have LibreOffice installed. Do mind that the URI you specify in PACKAGESITE needs a slash at the end (apparently pkg_add(1) isn't smart enough to do that itself).

Do you have any other environment variables set that might be interfering?

You could always try to build LibreOffice from ports, but it can take a sod of a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 22, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Hmm, when I did the following:`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]``# pkg_add -n -r libreoffice`it starts fetching like it should. Don't mind the *-n* option, it only tells pkg_add(1) to fetch the tarball and report what it would have done without actually doing it, because I already have LibreOffice installed. Do mind that the URI you specify in PACKAGESITE needs a slash at the end (apparently pkg_add(1) isn't smart enough to do that itself).



Got that, and double checked. Then I did what I should have done earlier, and looked at /usr/ports/UPDATING  followed by cleaning up a couple of things. Then I rebooted, set the enviroment again, and type `# rehash`. When I then typed your command, it appeared as if libreoffice was downloading (I watched the traffic on my router) but then it just stopped. What now?



> Do you have any other environment variables set that might be interfering?


I typed `# env` and there's nothing interesting. The above *PACKAGESITE* is there (with the trailing slash).



> You could always try to build LibreOffice from ports, but it can take a sod of a long time.



I tried that twice, and it had a number of errors. It's under an hour and a half on this machine, so quite tolerable. I'm going to leave it sit at the point where it is now (waiting for install completion) even though I don't see any activity. Then tomorrow I'll try to compile again. After doing some changes suggested in the updating file, I might have better luck. I would like to fix whatever problem is keeping libreoffice from installing as a package, but really just want a working program at this point. I'll be back with a report tomorrow. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## fonz (Feb 22, 2013)

OJ said:
			
		

> When I then typed your command, it appeared as if libreoffice was downloading (I watched the traffic on my router) but then it just stopped. What now?


LibreOffice probably has quite a large tarball, so there's plenty of time for a random or not-so-random networking fault to occur. Perhaps using a Canadian mirror near you may be less error-prone.



			
				OJ said:
			
		

> I'll be back with a report tomorrow.


Ok. Keep me/us posted if the problem persists.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 23, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> LibreOffice probably has quite a large tarball, so there's plenty of time for a random or not-so-random networking fault to occur. Perhaps using a Canadian mirror near you may be less error-prone.



Actually Canadian mirrors tend to be much slower (from here) than US or even European ones. In any case, I left the computer sitting at the point where it had seemingly stopped downloading, and when I looked in the morning, it said done, but with some "not found" messages.

I decided that it might not be worth compiling a port at this point and rather focus on trying to resolve the dependencies.

I did your suggestion of:
`% cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice`
`% make run-depends-list`

which gave me a list that was different from the "not found" list on several counts. The following were the ones in the not found list and the ones marked with an asterisk were not in the "run-depends" list:


```
libexttextcat-3.3.1_1
* perl-5.14.2_2
* sampleicc-1.6.6
linuxlibertine-g-20120116
gentium-basic-1.1.0
dejavu-2.33
liberation-fonts-ttf-1.07.0,1
* xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8
nss-3.13.6_1
graphite2-1.1.3
* libcmis-0.1.0
libvisio-0.0.19
```

I'm guessing that it couldn't find these because there were maybe some higher version numbers. I spent an hour with Google and the FreeBSD handbook but could not find a way to install a package and make it ignore the versions. Perhaps that shouldn't be done then. In any case, when I look at the FTP archive for amd 64 packages-9-stable-latest, I can't tell what versions are being offered.

Can you suggest a suitable way forward at this point?


----------



## fonz (Feb 23, 2013)

OJ said:
			
		

> Can you suggest a suitable way forward at this point?


We know that the package file is there on the FTP server. Can you download it manually, using e.g. ftp(1) or a web browser?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2013)

/Latest/ has packages with no version numbers.  But they should just be links to the real ones with version numbers in the All directory, like ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/All/.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 3, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> We know that the package file is there on the FTP server. Can you download it manually, using e.g. ftp(1) or a web browser?



Pardon my delay in responding - I had to go get some work done. 

Yes, I just downloaded it manually and upon installation it complained about pkg-config-0.25_1. I dealt with that and libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz was able to install. However, it failed with this message:


```
Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not fuction correctly
Shared object "libicuuc.so.48" not found, required by "libsvtfb.so"
```

Apparently because I had a higher version. To which I responded with:

`# pkg_add -f icu-4.8.1.1.tbz`

Libraoffice will now start, but gives this message:


```
Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not fuction correctly
```

It looks like the "writer" might work, but I haven't tested anything because the spreadsheet simply causes a crash when clicked upon. So, I'm not sure that I've actually gotten anywhere. Apart from installing Linux (which I absolutely refuse to do) I have no idea how to solve my problem. Considering this state of affairs, I'm amazed at how stable the machine is. Nevertheless, many hours of searching with Google has brought me nothing, and at this point I deeply regret upgrading.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 5, 2013)

I finally got to the end of this very long tunnel. This might not have been the best choice, but it worked, and the result seems to be better than I had before on other counts as well. I did this:
`# portupgrade -a`
That was right after the above post. It just finished about two hours ago. (2 days!) I then compiled the libreoffice port and this time it worked. I did see an awful lot of error messages scroll by, but at the end there were no stops. I still have some things to do like automounting multiple USB devices at once, but for now it looks like I have an up-to-date *9.1-RELEASE* system with *Libreoffice running*. Yay!

PS: I think I'm going to stick with just ports from now on. I'm sure packages are fine for small programs, but for an amateur like me, it is a nightmare to manage all the mixed dependencies that occur with larger programs.


----------

